# Recent Pics



## Fang101 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, heres some of my recent pics, hope you all enjoy 

Black Falcon



Falco Subniger by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Kristin's geckos



Stophurus krisalys by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Eastern barred wedgesnout ctenotus



Ctenotus by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

BHP



Aspidites melanocephalus by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Cucko



Cucko by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Curl snake



Suta suta by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Curl snake



Suta suta by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Curl snake



Suta suta by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Immature White-necked Heron



Ardea pacifica by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Pale Headed Rosella



Platycercus adscitus by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Black kite



Milvus migrans by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Tommy roundhead



Diporiphora australis by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Regards Kieran


----------



## jordo (Jun 29, 2012)

Great shots, love the heron. 
The Ctenotus isn't leonhardii, where was the photo taken? I suspect it's either C. allotropis or strauchii but I'll leave it for someone more familiar with those species to confirm.


----------



## Albino93 (Jun 29, 2012)

great shots and good photograhy skills, love the bird of prey pics


----------



## Telise93 (Jun 29, 2012)

these are awesome shots, love the gecko & black headed one


----------



## clopo (Jun 29, 2012)

Top photo's Kieran, are these only recent. I have found the reptiles have really disappeared in the past few weeks up here due to the cold. I was thinking maybe schomburgkii for the ctenotus, mainly due to the mottling on the legs.


----------



## Fang101 (Jun 29, 2012)

jordo said:


> Great shots, love the heron.
> The Ctenotus isn't leonhardii, where was the photo taken? I suspect it's either C. allotropis or strauchii but I'll leave it for someone more familiar with those species to confirm.



Yeah I douted I was right with that ID, its probaly strauchii, and it was found around Longreach. Heres another one I found today, and some more BHPs I also saw today. Clopo: yes these are recent, within 5 days anyway, if you want to know when any of the pics where taken click on them then in flickr it tells you when.




Ctenotus by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Aspidites melanocephalus by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Aspidites melanocephalus by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr


----------

